

Show HN: MindCipher – Challenge yourself - vette982
http://www.mindcipher.com/

======
vette982
MindCipher is a side project I've been working on with a couple friends. We're
a bunch of geeks and love solving puzzles, so we built MindCipher to aggregate
some of the world's greatest mental challenges.

We currently have over 200 users and we're actively iterating based on their
suggestions.

Feedback is welcome!

~~~
choikwa
Please add more!

------
gurumx
Been following this for a while — love bitwise Sundays!

------
RyanIyengar
Cool site, I'll definitely be checking it out!

